# Configuration Mail avec Gmail



## Akiro (22 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
voilà j'ai un petit problème de configuration avec gmail. 
Quand je supprime un message dans Mail, le message ne va pas dans la "corbeille" sur le serveur mais dans le dossier "Tous les messages".
Sur iPhone, j'ai règlé se problème en sélectionnant l'option supprimer le message au lieu d'archiver. Le truc c'est que sur la version mac de Mail, je ne trouve pas cette fameuse option.
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2012)

Akiro a dit:


> Bonjour,
> voilà j'ai un petit problème de configuration avec gmail.
> Quand je supprime un message dans Mail, le message ne va pas dans la "corbeille" sur le serveur mais dans le dossier "Tout les messages".
> Sur iPhone, j'ai règlé se problème en sélectionnant l'option supprimer le message au lieu d'archiver. Le truc c'est que sur la version mac de Mail, je ne trouve pas cette fameuse option.
> Merci



Bonjour,

Compare ces réglages


----------



## Akiro (22 Septembre 2012)

Merci mais je viens de vérifier et sauf erreur de ma part, même avec ce réglage, le mail ne va pas dans le dossier "corbeille" de Gmail mais dans le dossier "Tous les messages"...


----------



## k4lish (22 Septembre 2012)

Salut, je viens me rajouter à la discussion... J'ai le même problème de configuration avec mon Gmail et Mail...

Que je regrette que l'exchange de google ne soit pas présent pour Mac OS...


----------



## andr3 (22 Septembre 2012)

Il faut que les paramètres Imap côté Gmail soient correctement définis :

Lorsque je marque un message comme supprimé dans IMAP :
	Désactiver l'effacement automatique : mise à jour du serveur par le client

Lorsqu'un message est marqué comme supprimé ou effacé du dernier dossier IMAP visible :
	Placer le message dans la corbeille

C'est la config appliquée conjoitement à celle donnée en début de discussion côté Mail.app


----------



## Akiro (22 Septembre 2012)

ça vient peut-être de moi, mais même en ajoutant la procédure ci-dessus, mais j'ai toujours le même problème : le message va dans "Tous les messages"

EDIT : Si k4lish pouvait confirmé que pour lui ces deux procédures règlent le problème (et que je suis pas doué) ou non.


----------



## k4lish (22 Septembre 2012)

Apres test, avec les reglage donnés effectivement quand je supprime un email, il passe par la corbeille (gmail & Mail) : jusque la tout va bien ! 

Cependant, même apres avoir vidé la corbeille, l'email est toujours présent dans "Tous les messages"...


----------



## andr3 (23 Septembre 2012)

k4lish a dit:


> Apres test, avec les reglage donnés effectivement quand je supprime un email, il passe par la corbeille (gmail & Mail) : jusque la tout va bien !
> 
> Cependant, même apres avoir vidé la corbeille, l'email est toujours présent dans "Tous les messages"...



Pour vraiment vider la corbeille :

1) Côté client Mail.app, spécifier "vider la corbeille lorsque Mail se ferme"
2) Côté Gmail, vider manuellement la corbeille ou attendre 1 mois

Il y a en fait 2 poubelles vu par le client Mail.app :

1) La poubelle de Mail.app (Imap\Corbeille) qui est une poubelle temporaire ; les mails effacés à la fermeture de Mail seront déplacés vers la poubelle "Trash" de Gmail
2) La poubelle "Trash" de Gmail.  Cette poubelle se vide automatiquement et élimine les mails plus vieux de 1 mois


----------



## Akiro (23 Septembre 2012)

J'avais compris, le truc c'est que le mail va dans "tous les messages"...


----------



## k4lish (23 Septembre 2012)

Effectivement, le problème ne vient pas de la corbeille... 

Dans Gmail, *tous *les emails sont présent dans "Tous les emails" ... Quand on est sur le site, lorsqu'on supprime un email (en passant par la poubelle) il disparait également de "Tous les messages". Sous Mail, en configuration Imap, ce n'est pas le cas.

J'ai rencontré le même problème avec exchange et mon Iphone...Cependant un réglage existe dans dans Gsync pour spécifier de supprimer de "toutes les vues"  les emails . Existe t-il un reglage similaire sous Mail et/ou sous gmail en Imap??


----------



## andr3 (24 Septembre 2012)

Gmail "garde" tous les messages jusqu'au moment où ils sont définitivement effacés.


----------



## k4lish (25 Septembre 2012)

Oui, on est bien d'accord...

C'est justement ce que je souhaite réaliser via Mail et un reglage IMAP. 

C'est une manip. réalisable sous Gmail + Exchange --> Qd on supprime un email (corbeille puis vidage de corbeille) ce dernier est définitivement supprimé et donc disparais de la vue "tous les mails" .

J'suis le seul à vouloir complement supprimer mes emails via un réglage IMAP?? Dois-je paramétrer ma boite gmail autrement?


----------



## andr3 (25 Septembre 2012)

Mes réponses sont basées sur ma config et perso, cela ne me "tracasse" pas outre mesure de savoir que des mails marqués supprimés sont dans "Tous mes messages" et ce de façon temporaire.

Par hasard, effaces-tu des messages à partir d'iOS avec un compte Gmail configuré en Imap ?  Si oui, voir si l'option "archiver les messagew" est activée.  Si oui, la désactiver.


----------



## k4lish (25 Septembre 2012)

Je viens encore de tester... Qd je ferme Mail, la corbeille se vide et le mail disparais de la vue "boite de reception" aussi bien dans Mail que dans Gmail...Mais il est toujours présent dans "tous les messages" ...


Mon compte Gmail sur iOs est configuré en exchange...pas de problème: qd je supprime un email, il le supprime de partout même dans la vue "tous les messages" dans gmail (via une option de Gsync). J'ai le problème avec la configuration Imap sur Mail (Os X) (on ne peut malheureusement pas configurer en Exchange sur OsX).


----------



## kanak (29 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je m'insère aussi dans la conversation...
Quand j'ai installé ML et que j'ai réglé mes réglages mail (car j'ai fait une clean install) j'ai vu ceci :
https://www.evernote.com/shard/s36/...11e84099bfbf/aaaaf4d4d921046109df08edc1d9394d

Donc après quelques recherches, j'ai bien attribué les box "trash", "sent" et "junk" dans Mail mais Mail garde quand même une copie. A chaque fois. Impossible donc de supprimer quoi que ce soit.

J'ai même essayer de supprimer tous ces message via Mail en sélectionnant tout et en supprimant mais il reviennent à chaque fois ! 
Je n'ai plus beaucoup de cheveux, alors je demande de l'aide !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Septembre 2012)

Pour supprimer un mail, il faut l'envoyer dans la corbeille de "GMAIL" (corbeille en ligne), puis aller dans cette corbeille et le supprimer.

Il atterrit alors dans la corbeille de "Boîte de réception" (corbeille locale) où on l'efface manuellement ou automatiquement, en configurant Mail pour qu'il la vide quand on quitte l'application.

Alors, il disparaît totalement.


----------



## kanak (30 Septembre 2012)

Oui mais non 

L'e-mail ne disparaitra jamais totalement qu'il soit supprimé ou conservé ou dans les punk, une copie est gardée dans "tout les messages".

Regardez mon lien, ce sont les messages que j'ai recu depuis la création de ma boite de réception et je suis bien certaine d'en avoir supprimé quelques milliers 

De toutes les façons j'ai tout perdu  Depuis que j'ai décoché "archiver les messages" à partir de mon iphone, je sais pas trop mais tout mes email y compris ceux que j'avais sauvegardé dans des dossiers sont partis... Etait ce juste un problème synchro avec l'iPhone (il a généré un paramètre qui faisait que tous mes emails étaient archivés?) ou une autre manip' que j'aurai faite ?
Et maintenant ca donne quoi ?

Je vais faire un essai avec l'e-mail de macg me disant que quelqu'un a répondu au sujet:
- il est lu et est dans Inbox et All Mail
Je le supprime depuis Inbox:
- il va bien dans la trash que je lui est attribué et n'est plus dans All Mail.

Par contre mes emails envoyés restent dans All Mail...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Septembre 2012)

Je peux t'assurer que chez moi ils disparaissent *totalement*.


----------



## kanak (30 Septembre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour supprimer un mail, il faut l'envoyer dans la corbeille de "GMAIL" (corbeille en ligne), puis aller dans cette corbeille et le supprimer.
> 
> Il atterrit alors dans la corbeille de "Boîte de réception" (corbeille locale) où on l'efface manuellement ou automatiquement, en configurant Mail pour qu'il la vide quand on quitte l'application.
> 
> Alors, il disparaît totalement.



Donc tu te connectes sur l'interface web pour supprimer tes messages ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Septembre 2012)

kanak a dit:


> Donc tu te connectes sur l'interface web pour supprimer tes messages ?



Non. Je reste dans Mail.

"GMAIL" est tout en bas de la colonne de gauche. Et il correspond à l'espace en ligne, auquel on accède aussi avec le webmail.


----------



## kanak (1 Octobre 2012)

Oui je vois.

Depuis mon "incident" je teste: certains emails supprimés restent dans "all mail" d'autres non. Donc je surveille combien de temps ils y restent


----------



## andr3 (1 Octobre 2012)

k4lish a dit:


> Je viens encore de tester... Qd je ferme Mail, la corbeille se vide et le mail disparais de la vue "boite de reception" aussi bien dans Mail que dans Gmail...Mais il est toujours présent dans "tous les messages" ...
> 
> 
> Mon compte Gmail sur iOs est configuré en exchange...pas de problème: qd je supprime un email, il le supprime de partout même dans la vue "tous les messages" dans gmail (via une option de Gsync). J'ai le problème avec la configuration Imap sur Mail (Os X) (on ne peut malheureusement pas configurer en Exchange sur OsX).



Avec un compte Gmail configuré en Exchange, pour effacer un mail, ne pas "cliquer" sur la poubelle mais faire un move du message dans le folder Imap corbeille.


----------



## Akiro (2 Octobre 2012)

andr3 a dit:


> Avec un compte Gmail configuré en Exchange, pour effacer un mail, ne pas "cliquer" sur la poubelle mais faire un move du message dans le folder Imap corbeille.



C'est aussi la solution que j'ai trouvé à mon problème de "configuration".


----------



## k4lish (3 Octobre 2012)

Ouaip, je viens de tester également, en passant par le folder corbeille cela fonctionne.

Pas tres classe à mon gout, mais c'est une solution.


----------

